# lieber phil claus



## Fettkloß (30. Juni 2004)

ich habe mir heute ein paar rf next lp geleistet . 

sehen top aus - gefallen mir viel besser als die deus - und passen vom finish besser zur silbernen gabel


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Fettkloß,

cool - have fun with 'em.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

